# Sharpening system verse grinding wheel???



## eurekajon (Apr 12, 2011)

We all know about the tradional grinder, but does  anyone have a sharpening system called the WORK SHARP TOOL SHARPENER by Work Sharp/Drill doctor at www.worksharptools .com. The videos look good and easy,but?? Does anyone have this system and what do you think about it. I'm just beginning to aquire the tools I need and I have an older grinder and need a white ston wheel. Whats out there:thumbsup: eurekajon


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

I cannot knock the Work Sharp system other than ask what is cost to buy and maintain? Some turners over at Woodnet.com were raving about their Work Sharp Systems and homemade jigs month or so ago. 

Think can get same results from a belt sander at much less cost. 

A dry bench grinder and sharpening jig system still least expensive sharpening option around for woodturners. AO friable wheels not expensive if you shop the sales. Hartville Tool often runs sales on their grinding wheels. Another inexpensive place to buy wheels is Sharpening Supplies. 

http://www.hartvilletool.com

http://www.sharpeningsupplies.com


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

As near as I can tell there isn't any magical sharpener. A grinder or strip sander with a sharpening jig system like the Oneway system with the Wolverine jig is about at close as it comes. 
something like the worksharp is probably excellent for flat tools like chisels and plane irons but Lathe tools are a whole different animal. I mean you have every thing from scrapers and rough out gouges to bowl gouges and spindle gouges, all with different shapes.
Although I have not used the worksharp I have gone through just about all the other methods for sharpening. I've used disc sanders, strip sanders, upside down belt sanders, grinders and various wet wheel grinders. My choice is a slow speed grinder with White or blue aluminum oxide wheels.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

I have the Jet wet system but rarely use it. I have found that I can do just as good a job and faster on my belt sander.


----------



## eurekajon (Apr 12, 2011)

*Shapening with a belt sander*

Whaler-- when you use a belt sander, what kind of sanding belt and at what grit level


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

A few days ago, John posted a good video of his sharpening methods. Once you learn to hand grind/sharpen/hone...you won't go back to machine sharpening.


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

eurekajon said:


> Whaler-- when you use a belt sander, what kind of sanding belt and at what grit level


I have the small Rikon BD sander and use a 120 grit belt. Years ago I took a sharpening class at Woodcraft and that was the Instructors preference.


----------



## d.frana (Dec 15, 2010)

Check out the nova sharpening center on Teknatools web site. I got a good deal on an 8" grinder a while back and i think that's the way I'll go with a white wheel, for my turning chisels.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

D. Frana said:


> Check out the nova sharpening center on Teknatools web site. I got a good deal on an 8" grinder a while back and i think that's the way I'll go with a white wheel, for my turning chisels.


 
I thought the same several months ago but I read reviews that said stay away. I found a review on a pen turner’s site and he was selling it for $10.00. I offered to buy it and he replied he had already sold the fixture. I wish I could give you the site but last week I was cleaning out my favorites and it is history. I think his complaint was the sloppiness and not able to get repeatability.

I found the link http://pnpta.org/index.php?option=com_kunena&func=view&catid=47&id=15371&Itemid=179.


----------



## woodguy83 (Apr 17, 2011)

Takes a little practice but a bench grinder works just fine for touching up turning tools. Especially if you're turning a lot. I have one mounted right next to my lathe. Tool gets dull, flip on grinder, back to turning.


----------

